# Jake, and my daughter's mouth



## Tao.and.Laughter (Jan 24, 2015)

This is the most hilarious thing I think I've ever seen. So lately, Jake has developed an obsession with my daughter's mouth. Well, her face in general, but specifically her mouth. Last night we're on the couch, and when he'd had enough of torturing me (previous post about biting, the little snot) he was trying to get inside her mouth. Once, she said "Ah" to see what he wanted and he started LICKING HER TEETH. 
Now, I understand some people are good with that. I grossed out. She laughed. I did laugh. She closed her mouth. And he promptly stuck his face INSIDE her nostril. And I laughed to the point of tears. Oh, I about died. 
Anyway, for the next 45 minutes or so he tried his darnedest to get back inside her mouth and her nose and kept pawing at her lips and just drove her nuts. I was no use, I couldn't do anything but laugh. And take a pic.


----------



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

Hahaha. That's so cute. :3 

This is called Rodentistry. :3 

I have 8 boys and they all do this to me! Neil will pry my mouth open and lick my teeth/tongue.
Heh. :$


----------



## Tao.and.Laughter (Jan 24, 2015)

It's too funny. None of the rats, any of them, do it to either my husband or myself, and none of the other rats do it to her - It just Jake, and just her, and it just started. I couldn't stop laughing, even between her squeaks of help


----------



## Rhonwen (Dec 29, 2014)

Now that is pretty hilarious!! I've not experienced the prying open of lips and rodentistry... but then Alfie is a socially damaged rattie, and the babies haven't done it to me yet, although Houdini will sniff at my face, and he's already shown an interest in my lashes. -.-


----------



## Tao.and.Laughter (Jan 24, 2015)

I have a few facial piercings they've tried tugging at - "Can I take this? Is this mine?" but thankfully my glasses deter any lash interest... I don't think I'd like that one too much, their little nails are kind of pointy...


----------



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

Hahaha, when Neil (He was the first one to start the trend -_-) did it to me for the first time, he pried my mouth open at random.. I was kind of in awe.
I was like, _does.. does this mean we're friends now?
_
I wish they had more research in behind why they actually do it.
Is it bonding? Are they just trying to eat the left over stuff in your mouth?

I hope it means that they have to trust you immensely to do this.. Because I could bite their heads off. xP


----------



## Rhonwen (Dec 29, 2014)

Tao.and.Laughter said:


> I have a few facial piercings they've tried tugging at - "Can I take this? Is this mine?" but thankfully my glasses deter any lash interest... I don't think I'd like that one too much, their little nails are kind of pointy...


You're not kidding! I discouraged the boys from getting too interested in my face... Although Blue will attempt nibbling on my neck or earlobe, and my earings are a point of facination to him, he's pretty sure they're his to gnaw on... I'm glad I don't have any facial peircings (eyebrow/lip) anymore, I can see that turning bad!


----------



## Tao.and.Laughter (Jan 24, 2015)

Haha I remember when Cake first groomed my hair. I had to have my daughter take a video of it because I thought she was eating my hair and my first thought was how to handle a rat with a hairball (_do they get hairballs? do they cough them up like cats? what do I do with that?_) She was the first (and thus far still is the only one) who grooms me.

I think it's a trust thing. I hope it is. If it's a weird 'marking' thing, my kid may be in for a world of weirdness.


----------



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

Hahaha. I don't think rats and cough up hair balls. They can't vomit, so I don't think they'd be able to do that. D: 

Yeah! My guys like to sit at the back of my neck and groom my baby hair, under my hair. 
Cheeseburger loves to so does Gandalf.

I feel like a giant rat sometimes. :3


----------



## Rattenstein (Nov 14, 2014)

Hahaha my boys both do this to me, Mr.Burrowsworth is worse though, and he gets irritated with me when I stop him (those sharp little claws are particularly painful on the inside of my lip). And yesterday he tried it with my 5 year old sister, she was not happy about it either and promptly told our mom about it. 

I suppose it would mean they trust us a lot, considering we could eat them if we were so inclined. Or maybe food remnants are worth the risk; the world may never know.


----------



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

Rattenstein said:


> Hahaha my boys both do this to me, Mr.Burrowsworth is worse though, and he gets irritated with me when I stop him (those sharp little claws are particularly painful on the inside of my lip). And yesterday he tried it with my 5 year old sister, she was not happy about it either and promptly told our mom about it.
> 
> I suppose it would mean they trust us a lot, considering we could eat them if we were so inclined. Or maybe food remnants are worth the risk; the world may never know.


Hahaha. x) I'm glad other people let their rats do this.. I thought I was just a big weirdo for letting them. 
I think it's funny. Neil gets irritated with me, too. He will literally shove half of himself in my mouth (_INB4: "That's what she said_") and it's ridiculous. 
Those prying claws hurt after a while. xD


----------



## Tao.and.Laughter (Jan 24, 2015)

AdequateRat said:


> Hahaha. I don't think rats and cough up hair balls. They can't vomit, so I don't think they'd be able to do that. D:
> 
> Yeah! My guys like to sit at the back of my neck and groom my baby hair, under my hair.
> Cheeseburger loves to so does Gandalf.
> ...


Oh I know now they can't, but the first time there was a bit of an 'uh oh' moment lol


----------



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

Hahahaha yeah! XD


----------



## Rhonwen (Dec 29, 2014)

I guess I luck out in the hair grooming area... My hair is so curly that if they boys get into it, they usually get tangled and I have to extract them. LOL


----------



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

Rhonwen said:


> I guess I luck out in the hair grooming area... My hair is so curly that if they boys get into it, they usually get tangled and I have to extract them. LOL


Hahahaha XD That's awesome.

The other night when they were in my bathroom, Cheeseburger crawled up on top of my head and used my hair as climbing utensils to get down.


----------



## FiMarie (Jan 19, 2013)

Myra likes to stick as much of her nose as possible in my nostrils and ALL of my rats are obsessed with my eyeballs. Every rat I have ever had wants to sniff/lick/grab my eyeballs! Obviously I close my eyes... so they end up getting my eyelid, but Myra specifically will sniff so hard at my eyes and shove her nose in the corner of my eye until I move. It's bizarre to me.


----------



## Tiny_Tails (Apr 29, 2015)

Yup! Mine do this too. The baby will clean my teeth and the teenager will clean my nose...extensively. I usually allow it for a minute or so, as not to offend, then switch positions. I have an Instagram friend who I discussed this with and she sent me a picture of her rat - half in her mouth. I mean, he is a big 'un and he was up to his pits working on her back fillings. 

I dunno - it's kind of cute...and kind of odd at the same time!! I took a nap once after being exhausted and the baby kept trying to get in my mouth by prying my sleeping lips apart with her sharp claws. I kept waving her away. I was OUT. When I woke up for work, my lips were red and swollen and they stayed like that for about a day and a half.

I have some video of the nose licking; I dare not post that to the internet!!


----------



## RiddlesMum (Mar 25, 2015)

I made the HUGE mistake of letting Riddles have a few licks of a hard candy I had in my mouth. My teeth were clenched on the candy, so she couldn't grab the whole thing and take off with it. (A few licks, fine, a whole candy? Nay nay) 

So, she remembered. She will, at times, march imperiously up my chest, stand on those lovely wee feet of hers, and, grasping one lip in either hand, YANK my lips apart to see if that magical sweet thing is still in there, giving me a look much like...










We have a friend who's a dentist. I was speaking to him on the phone, she marched up and did it. I hollered, 'you are NOT a licensed dental professional!' to which my friend replied, 'wait, does she have a certificate? One that reads Dr. XXX's One Day Dentistry Course?' I said 'I'll ask........(sufficient pause) ****, she does! It's a wee tiny one!' He retorted with 'nah, mine are full sized, that's a forgery, make her stop please.' 

Just about DIED laughing


----------



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

RiddlesMum said:


> We have a friend who's a dentist. I was speaking to him on the phone, she marched up and did it. I hollered, 'you are NOT a licensed dental professional!' to which my friend replied, 'wait, does she have a certificate? One that reads Dr. XXX's One Day Dentistry Course?' I said 'I'll ask........(sufficient pause) ****, she does! It's a wee tiny one!' He retorted with 'nah, mine are full sized, that's a forgery, make her stop please.'
> 
> Just about DIED laughing



Hahaha! I love it, that story is so cute.  Made me laugh.


----------

